# University Photo Club Pamphlet - Just for kicks



## GoM (Sep 12, 2007)

The Info - A pamphlet, 4"x5", to handout on campus during Clubs week. Neccessity of black + white to shave costs, plus colour isn't exactly neccessary. Task assigned to me, with little practice, theory or anything related to designing something myself. Hence, simplicity and tongue-in-cheek-icity is the name of the game. So take it for what its worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Cue the influence of Justin Timberlake and Andy Samberg.

The result?


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2007)

You...

are such...

...a nerd.  

I love it.


----------



## GoM (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## wildmaven (Sep 14, 2007)

"come *develop* your eye"? Wheeeeeeeeee.........fun with words!!


----------



## GoM (Sep 14, 2007)

Ohhh, don't you know it


----------



## Christina (Sep 26, 2007)

did it work?


----------



## GoM (Sep 26, 2007)

'Did it work'

Like it was ever in doubt


----------

